# Almond scented soap



## JackiK (Dec 12, 2010)

I've searched the forum for how to make my soap smell like almonds.  I'm new at this and know the almond oil has no fragrance at all.  Any help would be appreciated.

Jacki


----------



## gunner (Dec 12, 2010)

There are plenty of almond scented eo's and fo's, I think they are called bitter almond? I love the scent, but don't know that it really smells like almonds


----------



## PrairieCraft (Dec 12, 2010)

Almond fragrance oil.  Any of the online soap supply sites sell it.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 12, 2010)

You can find lots of almond fragrances here> http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## Lindy (Dec 12, 2010)

Avoid the essential oil of Bitter Almond as it is highly toxic - an FO is going to give you a lovely fragrance a lot safer....


----------



## gunner (Dec 13, 2010)

Bitter almond is toxic? How so? I've got a big bottle and love the scent; should I toss it?


----------



## cwarren (Dec 13, 2010)

I would not toss it - research it


----------



## PrairieCraft (Dec 13, 2010)

gunner said:
			
		

> Bitter almond is toxic? How so? I've got a big bottle and love the scent; should I toss it?



Where did you get it?  I looked for it in the earlier stages of my soap making endeavors.  (a few months ago)  Couldn't find any and came across the info here on the forum that the FO is a much better option.  Then someone on here said that to get it there is a lot of red tape, paper work I guess, to be able to purchase it.


----------



## judymoody (Dec 13, 2010)

Bitter Almond EO in its natural state is toxic.  The toxins can be removed but I'm not a chemist so I can't fill you in on the particulars.  I think the safe version might be available through Essential Oils University.

The cheapest, and safest way to get almond scent is with a fragrance oil which is artificially derived.  There are many scents that are impossible to achieve in soap in "natural" form because the lye reaction kills the scent.  Almond is one of them as are most fruity scents.  I have used the almond FO from Camden Grey.  It comes through very strongly in finished soap.  I used .5 oz PPO and it was too much.  Good luck with your soaping endeavors.


----------



## gunner (Dec 13, 2010)

I got a bottle of Bitter Almond EO from WSP, just last year, and a bottle of Honey Almond EO Blend (also from WSP). The honey almond is pretty similar to the bitter almond, maybe just a slight bit weaker. I love both of them and have used them in soap and lotion with no problems. Maybe they've had the toxic element removed?

ETA: I just checked WSP and they no longer have either of those listed, so maybe there was something going on. Crap, I really like that eo!  Guess I'll just have to keep it to myself, huh?


----------



## honor435 (Dec 13, 2010)

wsp( wholesale supplies plus) has a oatmeal milk and honey, that should be called almond milk and honey, very strong almond smell. ng( natures garden) has some nice almond scents.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 13, 2010)

gunner said:
			
		

> Bitter almond is toxic? How so? I've got a big bottle and love the scent; should I toss it?



As cwarren said do your research.  When you are using an EO that is known for being toxic you need to really know your stuff in handling it.  Even a few drops can be fatal to a child, same with Wintergreen - a few more drops are fatal for an adult.

It really makes me crazy to see the toxic EO's so easily available and although there are suppliers that claim the toxic portion has been removed that's a whole lot of trust to put in a stranger that I just don't have.

So gunner read everything you can find about the uses, cautions and contra-indications you can find on that oil.  Also keep it very high and totally out of reach of inquiring hands, including those that climb up onto cupboards to snoop because it does smell really good enough to eat - and there is the risk.

Cheers


----------



## gunner (Dec 13, 2010)

So sorry! I'm totally wrong about the eo...I have bitter almond and honey almond from WSP but they are ALL NATURAL FO's!!! I decided to try to be all natural so knowing that I hadn't bought any fo's (so I thought), I just assumed that they were eo's.
SORRY!!!!


----------



## reallyrita (Dec 13, 2010)

natural FOs??  FO's may contain some EOs but they are basically chemical compounds...artificial scents, if you will.  Nothing natural about them.  I use them all the time but I fully understand that I am not using a "natural" product.


----------



## gunner (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, I wondered about that, too, but they're listed as "All natural fragrance oil". I know some of the fo's are safer than some of the eo's, but the girl I sell most of my stuff to (a friend who insists on paying me since she gets soap for her whole family) is all about "all natural" so it's enough to "sell" her.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 13, 2010)

reallyrita said:
			
		

> natural FOs??  FO's may contain some EOs but they are basically chemical compounds...artificial scents, if you will.  Nothing natural about them.  I use them all the time but I fully understand that I am not using a "natural" product.


I agree. Natural fragrance oil is such a misnomer and I don't care who the vendor is. It is not natural.


----------



## Jerry S (Dec 14, 2010)

*Almond oil scent*

EO’s,…FO’s…Natural, not natural…I wonder if anyone really knows where most of this stuff comes from and what it’s really made from…I suppose if people who sell their soap want to keep as honest as they can may mention on their advertisement claims that their basic oils used in making the soap are natural but the soap is made with some artificial fragrance. 

But then were back to the same old question what does “natural” really mean. No synthetic oils, no animal fats, just vegetable oils? As I’ve seen on a lot of threads on the “What’s Natural” topic. Natural doesn’t really mean anything. Or should it mean that everything that is used in making soap is Natural because even if it comes from a test tube those products had there origin from this planet, therefore from nature, so their natural…
But guess I’m off the original topic of scented Almond oil..
Jerry S


----------



## gunner (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm with you on the "natural" crap, but how can WSP have "Certified All Natural" next to the fo's (the all natural ones, of course)? 
Like I said, all I have to do it use something that says all natural to make my ONE paying customer happy....


----------



## Lindy (Dec 14, 2010)

Gunner keep in mind that your FO is a minimal portion of your soap.  I tend to use between 1 1/2 to 2% in my soaps (I have a fairly light hand) so in the big scheme of things my customers who are wanting to buy "natural" soaps are not usually concerned about it.  I don't sell my product as 100% natural since it's not - lye's a chemical too...... KWIM?


----------



## gunner (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes, I know. Some people just jump on anything they think is "natural", and assuming that it MUST be better than anything else.


----------



## JackiK (Dec 15, 2010)

*THANKS!*

Thanks, everyone.  I really appreciate your responses.  Not only did I get my question answered, I learned another couple of lessons.

Jacki


----------



## JackiK (Dec 15, 2010)

*WSP*

WSP still hasa honey, almond, wild oats EO that they claim is 100% natural.  I'll give it a try and let you know how I like it.

Thanks again!

Jacki


----------



## SummerlandSoaps (Dec 21, 2010)

Lindy said:
			
		

> I don't sell my product as 100% natural since it's not - lye's a chemical too...... KWIM?



Lye is natural. It's an alkali that leeched from hardwood ashes. Naturally occurs! Back in the day people would fill wooden barrels with their wood ashes and let the barrels collect rain water. Then they let it sit to have the lye leech out. let the water evaporate and you got lye. At least that's how my grandma said it was done, and on the web I found someone else say that " lye was among the many different alkalis leached from hardwood ashes".

So go ahead, tell them its ALL NATURAL and be proud that it is!


----------



## JackiK (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh, how I love trivia.  I was just thinking this morning about researching who actually discovered the soapmaking process.  You just solved half the puzzle!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 21, 2010)

Lye from wood ashes is potash or potassium hydroxide, which makes a soft soap. Lye today is made in a lab, so these days lye is not natural.


----------



## madpiano (Dec 22, 2010)

Bitter Almonds are toxic, but if you have ever tried to eat one, you will realize why they are called BITTER Almonds, they taste yucky!

There is a baking flavour in Germany that is made from Bitter Almonds but it has big warning labels that it is not to be eaten pure. The thing is with Bitter Almond Oil, it is very very strong, so only a minute amount is needed to get the flavour or scent one needs. It is toxic to eat, but not toxic on the skin. 

To be on the safe side, get Marzipan, Almond or Fake Cherry FOs, they all smell of almonds. For lip Balm, try Amaretto Flavour.


----------

